# Rediff Shopping - Safe?



## Raghav Talwar (Aug 1, 2010)

Guys, I've been looking for an ipod-like mp3 player.
Look at this:

Clip On MP3 Player - 8GB Expandable gifts in india at rediff shopping.

Does it look safe to you guys? The warranty is 7 days only!!! Are they trying to get rid of the stock? It seems to be kind of fishy!

Also, see these earphones :

Philips Shh4520 MP3 Headphones gifts in india at rediff shopping.

How's this one?

Does anyone have any experience shopping on rediff?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2010)

I have shopped from rediff, once T-shirt and once KIS2007.

No issues faced with packing. Good packing but shipment was a bit delayed.

Why don't u try eBay?


----------



## Raghav Talwar (Aug 1, 2010)

OK, is ebay safe then?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2010)

yes.

I bought 3 hdds from ebay, KIS2010 and KIS2011 and a few other things.

Always prefer a seller nearby ur city and try to call him/her b4 actual deal.
Ask about the product availability and how it will be shipped?
And any other queries u might have...


----------



## pimpom (Aug 1, 2010)

Raghav Talwar said:


> OK, is ebay safe then?


Nothing is 100% safe. Heck, you can get cheated at the shop next door.

However, eBay can be fairly safe if you exercise some common sense. eBay itself has some safeguards and its PaisaPay system provides additional protection.

Check out the seller's feedbacks. Ask questions. Try to read between the lines of what he says.

I've bought more than 50 items from eBay and have been very satisfied most of the time. I was cheated twice (BTW, both cheaters were from your state). eBay refunded me the first time, but the second time, I was busy and the seller was skillful in delaying things so that the complaint period was over before I claimed a refund.


----------

